# Hertz mpk anyone hear?



## heyhi (Apr 29, 2014)

I was about to order the hsk overseas at an authorized hertz dealer in Germany and they were sold out. I decided to get the mpk165.3 hertz component set. It was kind of a decision I made because I just wanted good speakers for a good price and I know mpk is the mille line Wich is over the hsk high energy line. The mpk must be something used more overseas because I don't see any reviews anywhere. 

Anyone know anything about the mpk line? I know the hsk can be over powered but not sure about mpk. 
This set uses the mp woofer mp25.3 tweeter and the mpcx cross over. 110 watts rms 

I'm wondering how the bass is , how clear they are and how loud they get. I heard great reviews on the hsk nothing on these


----------



## maximus5403 (Aug 19, 2010)

The Hertz Hi Energy line is being phased out and replaced with the Mille Pro line. 

Many of the Mille Pro components have been on back order for quite a while in the US. It always seems to take several months for product to make it's way over here when it's available in Europe. I have not heard the Mille Pro line, so I can't provide a review unfortunately.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

U can hear them on YouTube. A lot of videos, people are using them with the motorcycles. Haven't seen any videos of the Mille Pro's in a car yet. 

I will say the coaxial 6.5's are readily available from the dealers I've asked...but I haven't seen anyone have the coaxial 6x9 yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Here is a link to the component set you ordered...

https://youtu.be/t0LPCmnREG4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninetysix (Dec 6, 2009)

I haven't heard them but on paper at least they look like a good step down from the MLK165.3 mille legend set. I've got a set of those in the Mrs legacy wagon and I can say they are quite nice, and surprisingly they are midbass monsters. The retail price on the mpk set here is half that of the mpk set if that means anything.

Did you not get to demo a set before handing over your hard earned?


----------



## heyhi (Apr 29, 2014)

ninetysix said:


> I haven't heard them but on paper at least they look like a good step down from the MLK165.3 mille legend set. I've got a set of those in the Mrs legacy wagon and I can say they are quite nice, and surprisingly they are midbass monsters. The retail price on the mpk set here is half that of the mpk set if that means anything.
> 
> Did you not get to demo a set before handing over your hard earned?


I ordered them from Germany and I'm in the US. I actually spent a day driving around the audio shops around here and not 1 of them had a demo room. 

I was gonna go with the hsk since every review I've heard was good but they were sold out. Since I had the money to buy and only paid 300 usd shipped I decided to go with the mpk . 

I did not hear any demo . Can't wait to get these delivered


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

MrGreen83 said:


> U can hear them on YouTube. A lot of videos, people are using them with the motorcycles. Haven't seen any videos of the Mille Pro's in a car yet.
> 
> I will say the coaxial 6.5's are readily available from the dealers I've asked...but I haven't seen anyone have the coaxial 6x9 yet
> 
> ...



Uhhh....you can SEE them on youtube. You are actually hearing the speakers connected to your computer and or mobile device.


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks guys- I had no idea as my dealer was wanting to sell me the Millie Pro 70.3 vs ML 700.3 I was asking about.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> U can hear them on YouTube.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they sound as good as your car?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah this dude has a hard on for commenting to me. Block time lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

Hearing them on YouTube would be like me faxing you cash to pay for something.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Yeah this dude has a hard on for commenting to me. Block time lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, just a hard on for calling out ******** 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Denaliz said:


> Hearing them on YouTube would be like me faxing you cash to pay for something.




It was his only option if he said no one had them available for listening......I was merely giving him an option. Surely it didn't ruin ur day for me to say that or share the link 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> It was his only option if he said no one had them available for listening......I was merely giving him an option. Surely it didn't ruin ur day for me to say that or share the link
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is an option. i just listened to them on youtube through my phone while on the train. they sound like complete ass. definitely not recommending them to future customers


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Almost certain that, mr dumb ass responded to my comment again but thank the Lord.....I can't see it! Lol. Blocking is wonderful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mr dumb ass... says the guys who recommends demo'ing speakers via youtube lol


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm just messing with ya- meant as a joke only.


----------



## mirkinator (Feb 22, 2016)

Demoing speakers on YouTube is genius. You never have to actually buy them and can have just about any set you want at any one time. 

Does it work for amps and processors too?


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Has anyone posted anything to answer the OP's question? Or are y'all just talking about YouTube? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Honestly, I think the only lyrics thing that hertz makes that can compare to some of the top speakers are the Mille tweeters. I've heard and tuned a few sets of milles, and unless your looking to just drop something in with a passive crossover and forget it, I'd look into other options for the price

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Has anyone posted anything to answer the OP's question? Or are y'all just talking about YouTube?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You already covered it in your first post.. you can just listen to them on YouTube. No need for reviews

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

But since everyone keeps resurrecting this thread but only mentioning YouTube....ill share. 

Heyhi- I went thru something similar when I first began looking into high end speakers. You'll find that "most" shops don't stock the higher end of a speaker line because the majority of their customers aren't buying them. 

I would always ask....how do you expect someone to spend $1100 and over....on a product they've never heard or demo'd?? 

And they would always give some answer that wasn't the answer u wanted to hear lol. So I did some searching online and ended up finding a shop that was a little over an hour & a half from my city......he had all the speakers I wanted to hear. He spent a lot of time on the phone with me explaining, teaching, breaking down things to me, and he didn't rush me off of the phone. This alone....made me want to do business with this guy. Now he's the only person I'll let touch my vehicle, because we have a mutual respect for one another. He doesn't treat his customers like idiots for asking questions, or when they don't understand something. 

So I said that to say....do some more digging around and I'm sure you'll find someone who has the speakers in stock. But UNTIL THEN........if u want a GENERAL IDEA of how the speakers sound, YouTube is ur only option until they arrive and you get them installed. Sad but true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Doesn't want us to bring up YouTube.. brings up youtube

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mirkinator (Feb 22, 2016)

You can't compare $1100 speakers on YouTube, not even generally. This isn't subjective or "my opinion", it is simply a fact. 

If you can't demo them in person, the only thing you have is other people's opinion. If 90 out of 100 people say "sounds good but can get harsh"... then you have a "general idea" of the speakers characteristics. You cannot get that from watching YouTube, not even close. Even if you do demo them in person you can count on them to sound different when installed in your car. 

This IS my advice to the OP. My advice is to ignore yours. No disrespect intended. I can see that you are genuinely trying to help.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Opinions are like assholes.....never buy a pair of speakers based off of what someone else SAYS about them. Everyone has different tastes. What you like, he may not like. What he hears somewhere, he could make a decision based off of. I'll take what I can hear on YouTube with a pair of headphones in, over what you THINK....about them, any day of the week. Ur thoughts don't compare to sound. No disrespect intended. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Opinions are like assholes.....never buy a pair of speakers based off of what someone else SAYS about them. Everyone has different tastes. What you like, he may not like. What he hears somewhere, he could make a decision based off of. I'll take what I can hear on YouTube with a pair of headphones in, over what you THINK....about them, any day of the week. Ur thoughts don't compare to sound. No disrespect intended.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And youtube doesn't compare to real life. Not by a long shot

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

heyhi said:


> I was about to order the hsk overseas at an authorized hertz dealer in Germany and they were sold out. I decided to get the mpk165.3 hertz component set. It was kind of a decision I made because I just wanted good speakers for a good price and I know mpk is the mille line Wich is over the hsk high energy line. The mpk must be something used more overseas because I don't see any reviews anywhere.
> 
> Anyone know anything about the mpk line? I know the hsk can be over powered but not sure about mpk.
> This set uses the mp woofer mp25.3 tweeter and the mpcx cross over. 110 watts rms
> ...




Let's stick to this.....the guy asked has anyone heard the Mille Pro's. You haven't, the guy I blocked (that I can't see responses from but is probably still commenting)....HASNT. So the answer to the question is NO. None of us have heard them. I watched a few videos of them on YouTube because that's the only place u could see them in action. Other than that.....no one has answered the OP's question. His answer is NO. U haven't heard them, so u don't know.

So allllll this other stuff y'all are posting, is just a waste. 2 or 3 of y'all aren't even talking to him, ur talking to me, which wasn't the point of the post. So all this is a waste of time lol. Y'all enjoy talking to one another about his post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirkinator (Feb 22, 2016)

You gotta be ****ting me, this is funny. You are kidding yourself if you you think you can hear anything useful on YouTube, that's the point. 

Compared to the alternative, crowd sourcing for reviews is more useful, without a doubt. Personally, I wouldn't buy without at least a couple live demos.


----------



## ninetysix (Dec 6, 2009)

I just cannot see what you would hope to learn about them via YouTube or even a high quality recording in an anechoic chamber? Maybe a hint at their timbre, but it could be a bum steer either way.

I was happy to buy some of my scans without a demo based on countless reviews, happy customers and independent klippel data. I even bought my mlk165.3 Mille's with only a demo of the previous generation - and no regrets. But I think it's a lot riskier buying something this way that isn't dirt cheap yet is squarely in a companies mid range lineup. Times are tough, cost cutting might be a way of subsidizing their high end gear  and that wouldn't necessarily tarnish their rep if their flagship sets are still awesome... But they would be crazy to put the mille badge on junk.


----------



## mirkinator (Feb 22, 2016)

ninetysix said:


> I just cannot see what you would hope to learn about them via YouTube or even a high quality recording in an anechoic chamber? Maybe a hint at their timbre, but it could be a bum steer either way.
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy to buy some of my scans without a demo based on countless reviews, happy customers and independent klippel data. I even bought my mlk165.3 Mille's with only a demo of the previous generation - and no regrets. But I think it's a lot riskier buying something this way that isn't dirt cheap yet is squarely in a companies mid range lineup. Times are tough, cost cutting might be a way of subsidizing their high end gear  and that wouldn't necessarily tarnish their rep if their flagship sets are still awesome... But they would be crazy to put the mille badge on junk.



I take that back. I would buy the 3004 scans without a demo. I DID buy the silver flutes without a demo but that was an easy one.


----------

